# "Facades" Winner



## candid petunia (Jul 7, 2012)

Congratulations to Gumby for scoring the most votes in this challenge with her poem, The Dirt. 

The poll results may be viewed here.


----------



## LaughinJim (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats to Gumby and her stable for winning that run for black-eyed susans.

My entry slipped in the dirt and finished dh for 6th-7th. Oh, how the hobgoblins will be pleased.


----------



## alanmt (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats, gumby!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you Alan.

Thank you LaughinJim...wait a minit, we got _hobgoblins?

*glances nervously around*_


----------



## Bachelorette (Jul 7, 2012)

Excellent poem, Gumby! Congrats!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats, Sis! Be a doll and pick us something swell.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you Miss B. and Lisa.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jul 7, 2012)

Congratulations, Gumby! Yours was one of my picks. Very well-written. :thumbl:

A lot of really good entries this round. It was a headache to choose just three!


----------



## Lace (Jul 8, 2012)

It was my first pick. I particularly liked the beast/parrot/cracker bit; it effectively depicted the conditioning. Congrats!


----------



## toddm (Jul 8, 2012)

congrats!

---todd


----------



## Gumby (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you so much, Fuhrer, Lace and toddm.


----------



## lcg (Jul 9, 2012)

Congrats Gumby!!

A well deserved win!


----------



## vangoghsear (Aug 1, 2012)

Loved the poem, gumby.  Great rhythm, flow, and a message.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you, van.


----------



## apple (Aug 1, 2012)

I can't resist your writing.  It always draws me in.  Congratulations.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you for a lovely compliment, apple.


----------



## HKayG (Aug 1, 2012)

Congrats! It was lovely


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you! Glad you enjoyed.


----------

